
WebP image support implemented in Firefox - robin_reala
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1294490
======
h1d
I wonder why now? And what is the point?

Are Safari and at least Edge planning to support WebP at all? If not, it
sounds like a failed attempt as a image format for the web. Perhaps they
thought implementing might put WebP on their radars?

~~~
SippinLean
Edge already supports it. With this announcement, Safari is now the only major
browser that doesn't.

